# sidhing uhaw



## Qcumber

*úhaw* [?u: hao]= thirst
*sidhî* [sId 'hI?] = extreme, intense, great
*sidhíng úhaw* [sId 'hiN '?u: hao] = intense thirst

What is the difference between:
1) *úpang mapatíd ang sidhíng úhaw kó*
= to slake my intense thirst

2) *úpang mapatíd ang sidhí kóng úhaw*
= to slake my intense thirst

?


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> *úhaw* [?u: hao]= thirst
> *sidhî* [sId 'hI?] = extreme, intense, great
> *sidhíng úhaw* [sId 'hiN '?u: hao] = intense thirst
> 
> What is the difference between:
> 1) *úpang mapatíd ang sidhíng úhaw kó*
> = to slake my intense thirst
> 
> 2) *úpang mapatíd ang sidhí kóng úhaw*
> = to slake my intense thirst
> 
> ?



The only difference is the placement of possessive pronoun *ko*. I only read Old Tagalog in poetry and number 2 sounds natural for me. In conversational Tagalog, I would say: 

*Uminom ako ng dalawang basong tubig bago natanggal ang uhaw ko.* 
I drank two glasses of water before my thirst was quenched. 

*tanggalin* means _to remove _


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> The only difference is the placement of possessive pronoun *ko*. I only read Old Tagalog in poetry and number 2 sounds natural for me. In conversational Tagalog, I would say:





ffrancis said:


> *Uminom ako ng dalawang basong tubig bago natanggal ang uhaw ko.*
> I drank two glasses of water before my thirst was quenched.
> 
> *tanggalin* means _to remove _



Thanks a lot, FFrancis.
So *sidhíng úhaw* is not an indivisible expression.


----------

